# Micro Servo



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

I use metal gear servos in my 1/10th and 1/8th offroad racing vehicles. I am new to 1/18th scale racing and was wondering if I should use them in my RC18R and Losi Mini Sprint for a carpeted oval? We are startng a new track and I have been volunteered to run it. But since onroad is new to me, I may have a few dumb questions.
Thx.


----------



## NitroGeoff (Feb 11, 2012)

You don't have to use metal geared servos but like anything else racing having them just gives you one less thing to worry about breaking easily. Hitec would be your best bet for finding small and inexpensive. Couple guys I race with use then in their mini sprints and late models cause the open wheels tend to tear things up


----------

